# Isn't this a Desert Tortoise?



## APBT_Fanatic (May 22, 2010)

This person is calling this tortoise a turtle.
What type of tortoise is it really?

I contacted her to see if he was still available.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/1754675251.html


----------



## dmmj (May 22, 2010)

It's a redfoot. a tortoise


----------



## Meg90 (May 22, 2010)

Whatever it is, if they want it gone so quickly, its adoption fee should be low, I'd pick it up if I were you. I don't think its a red foot at all.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (May 22, 2010)

Thanks. I am waiting to hear back from them.

Just heard back... the tortoise is already gone.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (May 22, 2010)

Could it be a Russian? She mentioned the pet store and she could mean petsmart or petco which sell a lot of Russians. I don't know though! I'm new to this still lol


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (May 22, 2010)

No, I don't think it's a Russian. I also have a Russian Tortoise and this one looks more DT to me if anything.

Weird she would think it's a turtle from a pet store though! I hope the new home knows what it is.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 23, 2010)

It's gone now  Did anyone save the picture?

Danny


----------



## RascalDesertTort (May 23, 2010)

I didn't save them but the link worked for me just now so I'll post them for you.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 23, 2010)

That is most definately a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassizii_. Were they charging an adoption fee (illegal)?

Danny


----------



## flyinghome (May 23, 2010)

is this tortoise really red foot? I can see the red dots on its legs, although its shell does look like red-foot. i think the red dots on its legs are the most important characteristics of red-foot. am I right?

I can not see, rather than 'can see'

can it be a leopard tortoise?


----------



## pebblelu (May 23, 2010)

I'm really no go at identifing but that looks just like my DT.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Danny. Definitely a CDT. No doubt whatsoever. That whole ad is gone now.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (May 23, 2010)

I told her I thought it was a CDT and asked where she got the tortoise from. Here is her response. OY!

(BTW-She removed the ad because she already rehomed the tortoise.)

_"My sister in law found the tortoise about 22 moths ago when it was maybe 1-2 inches under a bush in Westlake Village."_

I wish I was able to get him before she gave him to somebody else.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 23, 2010)

Any way you got enough contact info and her name so you can report her to the authorities? I can't believe some people...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (May 23, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Any way you got enough contact info and her name so you can report her to the authorities? I can't believe some people...



I have the first name, email address, and cell phone number (which was posted on the CL ad).


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Any way you got enough contact info and her name so you can report her to the authorities? I can't believe some people...



What?

What would he report? That someone found a tortoise under a bush in a city and rescued it from being killed somehow? Or are you upset that they are trying to place it with someone who will value it more than they did?


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2010)

I believe it is illegal to adopt out a CDT in california, plus she wanted to charge a rehoming fee .


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2010)

It is illegal to take them from the wild or sell them. I would say putting up an ad on CL and asking a rehoming fee would be considered as selling the tortoise. If I'm not mistaken, I think the fine is $10,000.

I was wrong...could be from $25,000 to $50,000:

http://www.deserttortoise.org/answeringquestions/chapter2-1.html


----------



## RascalDesertTort (May 23, 2010)

Ok so as a newbie tort owner, I had no idea about the laws regarding DT's. And in her defense, I'm sure her and her sis in law had no clue either. It's amazing how many people really have no clue but I was recently one of them.


----------



## Shelly (May 23, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I believe it is illegal to adopt out a CDT in california



If you have the tortoise legally, you can give it to another person within the state. You may not buy, sell or trade it, or release it into the wild.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 23, 2010)

Wouldn't they also need to transfer ownership with some sort of paperwork too?


----------

